# Good Thoughts for Harry



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby. Thank you for all you're doing for him. Thoughts and prayers for dear, sweet Harry.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor guy. Thank you so much for wanting to make whatever time he has left great. I'm sure it will mean everything to him and may even prolong his life.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for all you are doing for Harry. At last he will find the love he deserved all his life. 

Praying for happiness and many more good months with his new family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sad situation. Harry is in my prayers and I hope he improves enough to come to your house so he can receive lots of love and attention...he deserves it.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Bless you for taking him under your wing. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

bless you for making his remaining time happy and comfortable. He, and you, will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you for taking Harry in for however long he has remaining - his story is so sad but I have no doubt he will still be loving life and you once he knows you


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts for Harry. Got an update this morning from his foster mom. He seems to be more active and even asked to go on two short walks. Harry is eating beef and rice and loving it. His stomach is still making noises so they are watching him.

Thank you for keeping him in your thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor guy! I'm so happy to hear the last months of his life will be so much happier because of you and his foster family.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts to Harry and to you and his foster family.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for being willing to take in Harry and giving him a loving home for whatever time he has left. I suspect you already know this, but Harry will touch your hearts and bless your lives ten-fold for the love you are showing him. 

We took in an older senior, Beau, on October 9, 2009; on Easter Sunday 2010 he had what we first thought was a seizure and later diagnosed as cancer. We had six more wonderful weeks with Beau until we had to say goodbye. While we only had Beau for a total of seven months, I wouldn't trade anything for those months or the honor of being his "mom"--he was a shining example of all of the wonderful traits goldens possess and was honestly one of the sweetest dogs I have ever known. (Beau is my avatar--he could look at you and melt you with his eyes.)

Many thoughts and prayers going out for Harry.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for taking in Harry and giving him everything an older dog needs in his seniors years - love, good food and a soft pillow. Your are an angel! Hope Harry recovers and has many many good days with you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My thoughts are with Harry that he keeps feeling better and will be able to come home to you to spend good quality time with you for whatever time he has left. And may that time be a long time. He deserves it after everything he has been thru.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Please keep Harry in your thoughts. We picked him up this morning and he is skin and bones. He weighs 52 lbs. It is heartbreaking. The rescue's vet thinks he is about 10 yo. He seems to be a happy boy and interested in playing and snuggling. He has a walnut size growth on his lip and his lymph node is the size of a baseball. We will see the oncologist on Wednesday. I pray we can keep him comfortable and happy for a long time. I will try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Its hard to read this about Harry. I hope that the vet is able to help him and keep him pain free. Please give him a big hug and kiss from me and thank you so much for being there for him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of prayers, hugs and kisses for sweet Harry. Thank you so much for showing him the love he deserves.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll say a prayer for Harry, what you are doing by taking him in and taking care of him is wonderful.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just seeing this thread and wanted to send hugs and happy thought for Harry and you. Thank you for giving him a wonderful, loving home.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my, thanks you for taking Harry in and giving him all of your care.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

It is so great of you to take Harry in and give him a loving home. Good luck at the vets and will watch for updates.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You are such a wonderful, generous person to give Harry a loving home and care. Thank you for taking him in. Sending him good wishes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

You are certainly a dog angel!! To open your heart to Harry is just beautiful!!
Praying for Harry, Sky, and you!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Harry's appointment tomorrow goes well.
I'm sure he is so grateful to have a proper home with love and attention. The older guys sure just seem to soak it up - especially when they haven't had so much before most likely.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for all your support and prayers. We had to let Harry go to the Rainbow Bridge tonight. Harry did not deserve the fate he was dealt.

RIP Sweet Boy. Tasha will take care of you. We love you and miss you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry to hear about Harry. You are right, he didn't deserve the fate he was dealt. But he had you in his last days to love him. God bless you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sad to hear this. At least his last days were probably the best of his life, thanks to you. Poor, dear soul.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Poor, sweet boy, he is in my thoughts....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am heartbroken about Harry, but bless you for giving him a little good time and love at the end.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Harry! I know that this is very heartbreaking for you, but sincerely hope that the love and care that you gave him in his last days can somehow comfort your heart! He did leave this world knowing he was loved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen:

I am so very sorry about Harry, but at least he was with someone who loved him when he crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.

How is sweet Sky doing?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Harry. I'm so glad to know that he felt love in his final days. You have a big heart to take him in and then let him go.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad that Harry has gone to the bridge, but in his last days he knew what love was

Run free Harry and sleep softly


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh boy, I am just catching this thread now  I had been hoping as I clicked on the pages that there would be a happy ending for lovely Harry. It is just heartbreaking.

Thank you and his foster mom before you for doing as much as you could to make his remaining days the best of his life. 

There is a special place in heaven for people like you.

Rest in peace, sweet Harry. Play hard, happy and pain-free at the bridge!

Kim


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Harry. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Harry was very lucky (if only for a few days) to have you and your family to show him a real home filled with Love.............


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Thank you for all your support and prayers. We had to let Harry go to the Rainbow Bridge tonight. Harry did not deserve the fate he was dealt.
> 
> RIP Sweet Boy. Tasha will take care of you. We love you and miss you.


 
I'm so sorry he didn't get more time with you to see what a good life really is. Thank you for taking him even knowing he would be leaving with a piece of your heart so soon. All he remembered at the last moment was you loving him. Bless you.

Rest in peace good boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

RIP dear sweet Harry, I'm sorry you had such a hard life, but am comforted that you received love and good wishes from so many during your last few weeks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart.... he sure didn't deserve his fate, but I'm so thankful he had you to give him the love he did deserve and to be there to help him out of this world. Godspeed sweet sweet boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just stopped in to say that I'm so sorry and sending healing prayers your way. Hugs to your hurting heart.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Harry is home with us now. We picked up his ashes tonight. 

Harry, you were only with us for three days but you will live with us forever in our hearts. We love you and miss you my sweet boy. I am sure Tasha is taking good care of you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad he's home with you.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I was sorry to hear the news about Harry, but glad he had someone to love him for a little bit. RIP Harry.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

I lost my boy yesterday. I’m finding it very difficult to accept that my boy’s gone. I’m reading various posts to help me with the grieving process. I’m sorry I didn’t see the date of the post earlier before posting a reply. May his soul rest in peace.


----------

